# DPMO score



## RWTM (Dec 5, 2021)

What all affects a DC’s DPMO score?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

Meanwhile reprint permissions are super easy to get. I can get my teams their's in 24 hours. Sounds more like they don't want to give them out.

Idk how big your mess is upstairs but we have a couple cage carts upstairs and if there's IB specific reprints we send it back to IB. Just dedicate a cart to it.

As for reprints in general certain ones are okay as they don't hit your buildings dpmo score and won't count against you. I don't remember which ones they are but I can look into it and get back. I've been out of ICQA for a bit so I don't remember.
Hal


----------



## RWTM (Dec 6, 2021)

There’s a lot more than just reprints


----------



## RWTM (Dec 6, 2021)

*DPMO*: _Defects per million opportunities_


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 6, 2021)

The biggest ones are going to be cancelled/purged labels, which almost any error can cause, and reprints. Errors found during inbound audits, bin cleansing, etc will also contribute to the overall DPMO score though.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello.  Hi. Hello.  Query: Is there any column on Quality Report whereby the Reason Field could be filled with following two very informative words: "printer" and "S U C K S" ?

Example:

ICQA Manager to Label Printer Person, "Why did we lose labels and why do the labels we didn't lose look like ass?"

Label Printer Person, "Printers SUCK!"

IQCA Manager: "Duly noted."




When we have to rotate people for label printing just to prove the printers suck and not any one person printing that's when you know common sense flew our little DC chicken coop.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 11, 2021)

ManMythMachine said:


> Hello.  Hi. Hello.  Query: Is there any column on Quality Report whereby the Reason Field could be filled with following two very informative words: "printer" and "S U C K S" ?
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 20, 2022)

Our DPMO goal is 8,000 to a million but we are at 10,000 to a million rn. Seen OB quality learning today. Extra labels and cartons count and the way that they’re processed matters.


----------

